# can I terminate the tenancy contract?



## longtailwind (Jun 28, 2020)

a tenant and I have signed a tenancy contract for my 2 bedroom apartment in Mulberry, Dubai Hills starting August 1 2020 through July 31, 2021.

since the contract begins August 1 (and since I have almost a month before the beginning), can I terminate this contract and sign with another tenant who is ready to move in July 15, 2020?

Is there anything legally binding me before the contract period start date (august 1, 2020) that I have to consider as a landlord or I can simply switch tenants?


----------

